# Ports upgraded and "package info for package xxxx is corrupt'



## boris_net (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I am on FreeBSD 9.1 STABLE. I attempted to upgrade my ports with pos*r*tmaster following the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING. My problem is postmaster portmaster seems to have done its job:

```
[cmd=#]portmaster -a[/cmd]
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

===>>> All ports are up to date

===>>> Exiting
```

If I check `pkg_info` I get the following message for many, many ports:

```
pkg_info: the package info for package 'xterm-293' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'name_of_the-ports' is corrupt
```
However using `pkg` the same port looks installed:

```
pkg info | grep xterm-293
xterm-293                      Terminal emulator for the X Window System
```
And this is applicable to all the ports reported as having a corrupted package info by `pkg_info`.

Should I be worried about this? If so, any pointer_s_ as to how to so9lve the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 24, 2013)

Which package manager are you using? The "out-of-the-box" pkg_* command files or the new pkgng infrastructure? Because they are basically exclusive, if you're using one you shouldn't be trying to use the other.

And depending on which of the two you're using it could possibly explain the error messages you got.

Apart from the errors which the package manager gives you, are there any other signs which makes you doubt the result of the upgrade procedure? Are there any newly installed (or updated) ports giving some weird error messages or something?


----------



## good-beastie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Does `portmaster -n --check-depends` show anything offensive?


----------



## boris_net (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi @good-beastie,

`portmaster -n --check-depends` reports no error, just that's it's checking the dependencies, not entirely sure if it's successful:


```
Checking dependencies: ImageMagick-nox11
Checking dependencies: ORBit2
Checking dependencies: aalib
Checking dependencies: alsa-lib
Checking dependencies: alsa-plugins
Checking dependencies: apache22
Checking dependencies: apr
Checking dependencies: atk
Checking dependencies: autoconf
Checking dependencies: autoconf-wrapper
Checking dependencies: automake
Checking dependencies: automake-wrapper
Checking dependencies: avahi-app
Checking dependencies: bash-static
Checking dependencies: bison
Checking dependencies: bitstream-vera
Checking dependencies: bonnie++
Checking dependencies: ca_root_nss
Checking dependencies: cairo
Checking dependencies: cdpr
Checking dependencies: cdrtools
Checking dependencies: cmake
Checking dependencies: cmake-modules
Checking dependencies: compositeproto
Checking dependencies: consolekit
Checking dependencies: cups-client
Checking dependencies: cups-image
Checking dependencies: curl
Checking dependencies: damageproto
Checking dependencies: db42
Checking dependencies: dbus
Checking dependencies: dbus-glib
Checking dependencies: dconf
Checking dependencies: desktop-file-utils
Checking dependencies: dev86
Checking dependencies: dialog4ports
Checking dependencies: dmidecode
Checking dependencies: docbook
Checking dependencies: docbook-xsl
Checking dependencies: dri2proto
Checking dependencies: encodings
Checking dependencies: expat
Checking dependencies: fftw3
Checking dependencies: firefox
Checking dependencies: fixesproto
Checking dependencies: flac
Checking dependencies: flex
Checking dependencies: fluxbox
Checking dependencies: font-adobe-100dpi
Checking dependencies: font-adobe-75dpi
Checking dependencies: font-adobe-utopia-100dpi
Checking dependencies: font-adobe-utopia-75dpi
Checking dependencies: font-adobe-utopia-type1
Checking dependencies: font-alias
Checking dependencies: font-arabic-misc
Checking dependencies: font-bh-100dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bh-75dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bh-ttf
Checking dependencies: font-bh-type1
Checking dependencies: font-bitstream-100dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bitstream-75dpi
Checking dependencies: font-bitstream-type1
Checking dependencies: font-cronyx-cyrillic
Checking dependencies: font-cursor-misc
Checking dependencies: font-daewoo-misc
Checking dependencies: font-dec-misc
Checking dependencies: font-ibm-type1
Checking dependencies: font-isas-misc
Checking dependencies: font-jis-misc
Checking dependencies: font-micro-misc
Checking dependencies: font-misc-cyrillic
Checking dependencies: font-misc-ethiopic
Checking dependencies: font-misc-meltho
Checking dependencies: font-misc-misc
Checking dependencies: font-mutt-misc
Checking dependencies: font-schumacher-misc
Checking dependencies: font-screen-cyrillic
Checking dependencies: font-sony-misc
Checking dependencies: font-sun-misc
Checking dependencies: font-util
Checking dependencies: font-winitzki-cyrillic
Checking dependencies: font-xfree86-type1
Checking dependencies: fontcacheproto
Checking dependencies: fontconfig
Checking dependencies: fping
Checking dependencies: freetype2
Checking dependencies: gamin
Checking dependencies: gconf2
Checking dependencies: gd
Checking dependencies: gdbm
Checking dependencies: gdk-pixbuf2
Checking dependencies: gettext
Checking dependencies: ghostscript9-nox11
Checking dependencies: gio-fam-backend
Checking dependencies: glib
Checking dependencies: gmake
Checking dependencies: gnome_subr
Checking dependencies: gnomehier
Checking dependencies: gobject-introspection
Checking dependencies: graphviz
Checking dependencies: gsfonts
Checking dependencies: gsoap
Checking dependencies: gstreamer
Checking dependencies: gstreamer-plugins
Checking dependencies: gtar
Checking dependencies: gtk
Checking dependencies: gtk-update-icon-cache
Checking dependencies: hal
Checking dependencies: help2man
Checking dependencies: hicolor-icon-theme
Checking dependencies: hunspell
Checking dependencies: icu
Checking dependencies: inputproto
Checking dependencies: intltool
Checking dependencies: iozone
Checking dependencies: iso8879
Checking dependencies: istgt
Checking dependencies: jasper
Checking dependencies: jbig2dec
Checking dependencies: jbigkit
Checking dependencies: jpeg
Checking dependencies: kBuild
Checking dependencies: kbproto
Checking dependencies: lcms2
Checking dependencies: libGL
Checking dependencies: libGLU
Checking dependencies: libICE
Checking dependencies: libIDL
Checking dependencies: libSM
Checking dependencies: libX11
Checking dependencies: libXau
Checking dependencies: libXaw
Checking dependencies: libXcomposite
Checking dependencies: libXcursor
Checking dependencies: libXdamage
Checking dependencies: libXdmcp
Checking dependencies: libXext
Checking dependencies: libXfixes
Checking dependencies: libXfontcache
Checking dependencies: libXft
Checking dependencies: libXi
Checking dependencies: libXinerama
Checking dependencies: libXmu
Checking dependencies: libXp
Checking dependencies: libXpm
Checking dependencies: libXrandr
Checking dependencies: libXrender
Checking dependencies: libXt
Checking dependencies: libXtst
Checking dependencies: libXv
Checking dependencies: libXxf86vm
Checking dependencies: libdaemon
Checking dependencies: libdrm
Checking dependencies: libevent
Checking dependencies: libevent2
Checking dependencies: libexecinfo
Checking dependencies: libffi
Checking dependencies: libfontenc
Checking dependencies: libfpx
Checking dependencies: libgcrypt
Checking dependencies: libgpg-error
Checking dependencies: libiconv
Checking dependencies: libidn
Checking dependencies: liblqr-1
Checking dependencies: libltdl
Checking dependencies: libnotify
Checking dependencies: libogg
Checking dependencies: libpaper
Checking dependencies: libpciaccess
Checking dependencies: libpthread-stubs
Checking dependencies: libsamplerate
Checking dependencies: libsigsegv
Checking dependencies: libsndfile
Checking dependencies: libsunacl
Checking dependencies: libtool
Checking dependencies: libv4l
Checking dependencies: libvncserver
Checking dependencies: libvolume_id
Checking dependencies: libvorbis
Checking dependencies: libvpx
Checking dependencies: libwmf-nox11
Checking dependencies: libxcb
Checking dependencies: libxml2
Checking dependencies: libxslt
Checking dependencies: luit
Checking dependencies: m4
Checking dependencies: mkfontdir
Checking dependencies: mkfontscale
Checking dependencies: mtr-nox11
Checking dependencies: mysql-client
Checking dependencies: mysql-server
Checking dependencies: neon29
Checking dependencies: net-snmp
Checking dependencies: nspr
Checking dependencies: nss
Checking dependencies: openldap-client
Checking dependencies: orc
Checking dependencies: p5-Locale-gettext
Checking dependencies: p5-XML-Parser
Checking dependencies: pango
Checking dependencies: par2cmdline-tbb
Checking dependencies: pciids
Checking dependencies: pcre
Checking dependencies: pear
Checking dependencies: pear-Net_IPv4
Checking dependencies: pear-Net_IPv6
Checking dependencies: perl-threaded
Checking dependencies: php5
Checking dependencies: php5-ctype
Checking dependencies: php5-filter
Checking dependencies: php5-gd
Checking dependencies: php5-json
Checking dependencies: php5-mysql
Checking dependencies: php5-session
Checking dependencies: php5-simplexml
Checking dependencies: php5-snmp
Checking dependencies: php5-soap
Checking dependencies: php5-xml
Checking dependencies: phpvirtualbox
Checking dependencies: pixman
Checking dependencies: pkg
Checking dependencies: pkgconf
Checking dependencies: png
Checking dependencies: policykit
Checking dependencies: polkit
Checking dependencies: popt
Checking dependencies: portmaster
Checking dependencies: printproto
Checking dependencies: pulseaudio
Checking dependencies: py27-chardet
Checking dependencies: py27-cheetah
Checking dependencies: py27-distribute
Checking dependencies: py27-feedparser
Checking dependencies: py27-markdown
Checking dependencies: py27-openssl
Checking dependencies: py27-sqlite3
Checking dependencies: py27-utils
Checking dependencies: py27-yenc
Checking dependencies: python27
Checking dependencies: qt4-assistant
Checking dependencies: qt4-clucene
Checking dependencies: qt4-corelib
Checking dependencies: qt4-declarative
Checking dependencies: qt4-doc
Checking dependencies: qt4-gui
Checking dependencies: qt4-help
Checking dependencies: qt4-linguist
Checking dependencies: qt4-moc
Checking dependencies: qt4-network
Checking dependencies: qt4-opengl
Checking dependencies: qt4-qmake
Checking dependencies: qt4-qt3support
Checking dependencies: qt4-rcc
Checking dependencies: qt4-script
Checking dependencies: qt4-sql
Checking dependencies: qt4-sqlite-plugin
Checking dependencies: qt4-svg
Checking dependencies: qt4-uic
Checking dependencies: qt4-webkit
Checking dependencies: qt4-xml
Checking dependencies: qt4-xmlpatterns
Checking dependencies: randrproto
Checking dependencies: recordproto
Checking dependencies: renderproto
Checking dependencies: rgb
Checking dependencies: rrdtool
Checking dependencies: rsync
Checking dependencies: sabnzbdplus
Checking dependencies: samba36
Checking dependencies: sdl
Checking dependencies: serf
Checking dependencies: shared-mime-info
Checking dependencies: smartmontools
Checking dependencies: speex
Checking dependencies: sqlite3
Checking dependencies: startup-notification
Checking dependencies: subversion
Checking dependencies: svgalib
Checking dependencies: swig
Checking dependencies: t1lib
Checking dependencies: talloc
Checking dependencies: tbb
Checking dependencies: tcl
Checking dependencies: tdb
Checking dependencies: tiff
Checking dependencies: tk
Checking dependencies: unrar
Checking dependencies: unzip
Checking dependencies: v4l_compat
Checking dependencies: vala
Checking dependencies: vde2
Checking dependencies: videoproto
Checking dependencies: virtio-kmod-9.1
Checking dependencies: virtualbox-ose
Checking dependencies: virtualbox-ose-kmod
Checking dependencies: vnc
Checking dependencies: webp
Checking dependencies: wget
Checking dependencies: xauth
Checking dependencies: xcb-util
Checking dependencies: xcb-util-renderutil
Checking dependencies: xdg-utils
Checking dependencies: xextproto
Checking dependencies: xf86vidmodeproto
Checking dependencies: xineramaproto
Checking dependencies: xmessage
Checking dependencies: xmlcatmgr
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-100dpi
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-75dpi
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-cyrillic
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-truetype
Checking dependencies: xorg-fonts-type1
Checking dependencies: xorg-macros
Checking dependencies: xprop
Checking dependencies: xproto
Checking dependencies: xset
Checking dependencies: xterm
Checking dependencies: yasm
Checking dependencies: zip
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2013)

After you install pkgng, stop using the old pkg_ commands.  They don't apply any more.


----------

